# How do I disinfect a dead fish's container?



## BettasRFriends (Jan 24, 2005)

I have no clue how to disinfect a dead fish container. I haven't put any fish in because I'm afraid. So far here's what I did: fill half of the container with very hot water, add lots of vinegar and salt in, let the container sit for 10 minutes. The next thing i did was rinse the container and refill with very hot water and let it sit for another 10 minutes. I repeated this process another two times. Is that enough for disinfecting or should I add something?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I would have used some bleach, I don't know if vinegar will do the job or not.


RC


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Is the container glass or plastic?


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Let it sit overnight with hot water and bleach, then rinse the heck out of it. If it is an acrylic container instead of glass, after rinsing let it sit for a few hours with dechlor and lots of salt to draw any bleach residue out of it that may have seeped into the plastic.


----------



## BettasRFriends (Jan 24, 2005)

How much salt is enough?


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, it's not dinner ... so put a good amount like 2 tbs/gal. You can also add your vinegar, it also neutralizes bleach. Let it air dry after you done. You shouldn't smell ANY bleach once you're ready to use it again.


----------

